# W:Bloodcrushers, Drop Pods, Ogres H: £, Orks, Wood Elves, Tomb Kings, and lots more.



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

As the title says Im looking for Bloodcrushers for my TWC conversions, so preferably the plastic set, also looking for drop pods, any other space marines you may have mainly vindicators, land raider crusader/redeemer, land speeders and any ogres you may have.

To trade I have £ of course but also many models including

6th Edition Treeman
2 x 5th Edition Treeman
Spell Weaver

Goblin Doom Diver

Dark Emissary

Marneus Calagar and Honour Guard

1 unassembled Leman Russ Battle Tank

Priest w/plasma gun
Commissar Yarrik

Dark Eldar Archan with Claw
5 3rd Edition Incubi

12 Stikk Bommerz (3rd Edition) Still in box
12 Ork Boyz (3rd Edition) Still in box
16 Ork Boyz Assembled and Primed in Black
Space ork Nobz Still in Box
2 x Ork Burner Boyz
2 x Killer Kans (3rd Edition)
1 x Ork Mekboyz

1 x Demon Prince Assembled, undercoat some paint. (3rd Edition)

Any enquiries post or drop me a PM.

Thanks


----------

